# Missy - young Jack Russell - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Please meet Missy-moo-moo (Missy for short!)

She is an approx 3 year old Chihuahua x Jack Russell who was recently bought into rescue. She was handed in as a 10 year old, but her teeth and great condition show that she is actually a lot younger!
Missy was originally owned by a couple, but when this relationship broke down, the girlfriend was going to have Missy put to sleep to spite her ex (he could not take her to his new place). A friend stepped in and took Missy to stop this happening, but she was quickly reported to her housing officer by a nosy neighbour and she had to find Missy somewhere safe and very quickly.

Missy has now had her assessment and is ready to go up for homing.

The only way I can describe Missy is a bit of a spoiled brat!

She does not like living with other dogs (although ignores them when out for her walks), so we are looking for a Missy only home (she needs to be the only child)!

Missy does have a prey drive so she cannot be homed with cats or free range small pets. If caged animals live in the home, they would have to be kept in a room where Missy had no access.

Missy loves her walks and is great on the lead. She is a little too sharp at the moment to be let off lead. Her recall is good, but I am not so sure it would be so great if a rabbit or bird were spotted, so for now she must stay on lead. We exercise her on an extendable lead which she is more than happy with. She does not pull on the lead when being walked.

Missy has lovely manners with people. She can be a little nervy (not aggressive) so we are looking for a home that is either all adult or with children over 12 years old
She would really suit a retired couple - she has so much love to give. 

Missy is clean in the home and makes a lovely house guest as she is not destructive and can be left for short periods of time on her own without stressing out.

Missy requires a free run garden with secure fencing. She is a Jack Russell so will find the smallest gap!

Missy has been spayed, had a hernia removed (no further treatment for that), been vaccinated and microchipped, plus her worming and flea treatment has been bought up to date.

A homecheck will be required and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

is she still available? also where about in Surrey?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

icarepet said:


> is she still available? also where about in Surrey?


Yes she is still available. We are in Old Coulsdon, Surrey.
If you would like more info, please email us at [email protected]
or call
0208 407 1080
0797 356 9371


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Missy is looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lovely Missy is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Missy has been rehomed


----------

